# TB Scare on US Air



## The Davy Crockett (Dec 3, 2013)

Would you like a TB test with your drink and peanuts? 

From CNN:



> *(CNN)* -- Passengers aboard US Airways Flight 2846 were waiting on the tarmac at Phoenix's Sky Harbor Airport when their pilot came on the intercom.
> 
> "We've been notified about a health emergency aboard the aircraft," passenger Dean Davidson heard.
> 
> ...


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 3, 2013)

Wait, how exactly did they know about this and if it was true then why didn't they try to prevent the man from boarding in the first place?

They seem to have left out the NSA portion of this story which leaves a lot of holes in the whys and wherefores.


----------



## NW cannonball (Dec 4, 2013)

Seems like about zero risk to anyone. "Health emergency"?

What the story leaves out is more by far than any useful information included.

Sound like "My neighbor sneezed, I might die !!" kinda story


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 4, 2013)

Average people can't be bothered to avoid urinating all over the toilet and floor of the lavatory. Or to use their antibiotics and other medicines responsibly. Or to wear a mask when they're sick. It therefore does not surprise me that they cannot be bothered to stay home when infected with highly serious or highly communicable diseases.


----------



## SarahZ (Dec 4, 2013)

"A firefighter then came on the intercom and announced that the passenger had active tuberculosis and was contagious and that other passengers on the flight had been exposed."

"The passenger in question has not been confirmed to have an infectious disease, CDC spokeswoman Karen Hunter said Sunday."

These two statements don't jive. How did the firefighter know the passenger had TB?


----------

